# The most (interestingly) romantic thing a man has done for you ...



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

Anyone got an interesting story to tell?

Years ago, driving home from work, I was almost run off the highway by someone because I dared to hoot at him when he cut me off. Mr Road Rage happened to work at the same company, but clearly did not recognise me (it was a very big company). He was very aggressive and I ended up tucking myself in behind a truck and just leaving the highway open for him. But it really grated on me to do it. My passenger/colleague, who was actually the one who recognised Mr Road Rage, offered to be a witness if I wanted to report him for dangerous driving. But it just didn't seem worth the effort (and I was a bit cowardly and worried that there might be repercussions if he ever found out who I was). I had to content myself with sending visual daggers and violent thoughts at work the next day. My boyfriend, who worked at the same company, listened sympathetically and reassured me that I had done the logical, sane thing in backing off. 

Later the next day when we left work, Mr Road Rage was standing in the carpark, looking pretty miserable. He had mysteriously developed, not one, but TWO flat tyres. 

Once we were safely in the car, I remember turning to my boyfriend with raised eyebrows.
"What?" he said. 
Then he grinned, "Some guys give flowers, some guys are a bit more ... creative."

My hero.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Not being a romantic person myself it quite surprises me the amount of romantic things that have been done for me over the years by various men. TBH I would rather get flowers than have someone's tires let down but can appreciate the humour in it. To me that is revenge, not romance.

So in my life I have had probably 100's of bunches of flowers including hand delivery by the giver to my work place, a box of pumpkins by one rather unusual character, the usual gifts of perfume and jewellery. 

The most romantic thing is when MrH makes us sandwiches and we go for a bike ride. I love it that something so simple makes us both happy.


----------



## Maka (Jun 21, 2014)

Made me a paper flower. I love flowers but I'm allergic to them. It was so sweet. ^^


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Odo buys me flowers every 2-3 weeks. I still think this is one of the sweetest gestures he has exhibited since day 1. The first time he gave me flowers, he said, "a lady must always have fresh flowers."


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Before we started dating my hb and i had become running partners. I would sometimes shower at his house before work.... nothing was going on at that point (he was single and i was going through a divorce).

I casually mentioned during a run that I really liked a particular brand of soap, so the next time I was over for a run (this was maybe once a week) he'd bought that soap.

I thought it was really sweet that he'd actually remembered one remark I'd made during a 14 mile run.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Before we started dating my hb and i had become running partners. I would sometimes shower at his house before work....* nothing was going on at that point* (he was single and i was going through a divorce).
> 
> I casually mentioned during a run that I really liked a particular brand of soap, so the next time I was over for a run (this was maybe once a week) he'd bought that soap.
> 
> I thought it was really sweet that he'd actually remembered one remark I'd made during a 14 mile run.


See bold remarks [above] from a bold broad..

Uh, we are TAM veterans, TAMbots. And we ain't stupid!

Note: I don't care....you deserve it.

Just Sayin'


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

DH stopped traffic, got out of the car, and run across 2 lanes in order to save my cell phone when I forgot it on the roof of the car. Chivalry isn't dead!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> See bold remarks [above] from a bold broad..
> 
> Uh, we are TAM veterans, TAMbots. And we ain't stupid!
> 
> ...


While i appreciate your sentiment, I have no reason to lie since I was already going through a divorce. 

What you choose to believe is up to you. But I would point out that the story itself would be a little less romantic if we were already involved. 

Now clearly he was intetested.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

@lifeistooshort

I too would be interested.

I would put burrs in your shoes and in your running shorts.

Just to slow you down [enough] so that your "behind" would always be in my "forward" view.

Never out of sight, certainly never out of mind.

I cannot run fast when my third leg gets cramps.....

Just Sayin'

I know....I'm bad....


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> @lifeistooshort
> 
> I too would be interested.
> 
> ...


It's all good.....clearly you have good taste.

I'm sure it's all about my intellectual capabilities :wink2:


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Posted me this humongous padded "missing you" card from overseas with a gold bracelet inside.

That was a former boyfriend he was very romantic but for some reason I was not as interested in him as he in me. Maybe he was too nice!

I get flowers from Mr Aine but usually when he is in the dog house!


----------



## KevinZX (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes so true, forget the trinkets of life, sandwiches and a bike ride would do it for me, well done for keeping it simple. 

Love and peace

KevinZX


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

aine said:


> Posted me this humongous padded "missing you" card from overseas with a gold bracelet inside.
> 
> That was a former boyfriend he was very romantic but for some reason I was not as interested in him as he in me. Maybe he was too nice!
> 
> I get flowers from Mr Aine but usually when he is in the dog house!


Keep him in the Doghouse. It profits you.

Red Dog loved it there.


----------

